# OOPS !



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Managed to have a slight mis-hap in the bus and broke the indicator lense  .....Anyone know of a supplier for these ?

Thor Hurricane 1996 

Cheers Mark


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

qe2 said:


> Managed to have a slight mis-hap in the bus and broke the indicator lense  .....Anyone know of a supplier for these ?
> 
> Thor Hurricane 1996
> 
> Cheers Mark


'It happens.....best get two I reckon.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Front or rear Mark?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

linda front offside


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Guess you are sorted now then Mark mate.....
Sorry to hear of your altercation, hope it was only a light lens that got damaged matey....

take care 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Guess you are sorted now then Mark mate.....
> Sorry to hear of your altercation, hope it was only a light lens that got damaged matey....
> 
> take care
> ...


Not quite...got lotsa rear ones :roll: 
Mark, email me a part number if you have one and a piccy would be useful, will see what I can do......could be a dealer jobby - our Hurricane is a 2003, I think they'll be a different shape on yours.

Keith, will be mailing you later re 2 rather large boxes which have just landed :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Give him a break. He just can't get rid of those awning tubes; they follow him everywhere 

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Dave... tooo funny


----------

